# Bindings for really big feet



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

btw i meant the 162w carbon credit and the width is 267 which i think gives me plenty of room for my 15's


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd give the Freestyles a miss and go at least up to the Missions, or better still the Cartels or Malavitas if ya wanna stick with Burton!!!!!

If ya open minded, somethin like the Flux TT's or the stiffer SF's would be a good choice!!!!!


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

arnt the fluxs rear entry?


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

ok nvm they are traditional. what do you think is the best for my money out of them for freestyle all mountain.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

When you say Freestyle All Mountain, what type of riding do you see yaself doin????? 

More descriptive the better!!!!!


----------



## Jghali (Jan 20, 2014)

im going to be east coast mostly groomers little back country.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Groomers and BC are a little more Freeride, so I'd head toward a stiffer binding for response!!!!!

Although you've picked a mid/soft board, so I'd probably go the Flux TT's or Burton Cartels!!!!!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 22, 2012)

+1 for Cartels. A little more than what you're looking to spend but well worth it. By the way, have you ever tried wearing a smaller boot? I wear a size 14 shoe but can squeeze in to a 13 boot and I feel like I have way more control over the board. Boots shouldn't have as much room for your toes as regular shoes.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

So just like Ride building the Bigfoot but no bindings to fit 19's, Burton making a 15 moto doesn't mean it actually fits in their bindings. It doesn't. 13's are a struggle. There just isn't enough adjustment.

Best option I had last time I fit someone with 14's was Rome's. The L/XL worked. If you can find some older Ride EX's that still have the standard size disc those are really you're best bet though. You are going to flexing a binding way more than those of us in the 140-190lb range so for you a stiff binding is not going to be that stiff. EX is your best bet, otherwise, Targa.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like its time to cut off some lil piggies!


----------

